

Show HN: my side project - a NodeJS+SQLite mobile app back-end - cims
http://www.codecloud.io

======
cims
I've just launched this and am looking for feedback from anyone willing to
provide it. Once you log in you'll be able to hack away at NodeJS code and
build yourself a pretty functional back-end in minutes based on NodeJS and
SQLite.

Any feedback would be appreciated.

------
fauzias
haven't got going inside too much, just by the front page, you can pretend i'm
simply a perspective new customer, Your target seems to be right, a targeted
mobile dev that want to get their app lunch faster. i don't know why you pick
nodejs and sqllite for that, but if i do, in fact im a noder myself, i would
rather pick some simplify nodejs cloud provider with my own nosql scheme, and
doing local development with my vim and git push into it. so i was suggest
something that was quick and scallable base code. but this could just in my
perpective opinion. but you could need feedback just as this

~~~
cims
Thanks for the feedback! Yes we are looking into expanding into other DB back-
ends; SQLite just seemed like the simplest and most familiar to start with.
Good point regarding the git integration, we'll definitely look into that.
Thanks again.

